# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Kemppi 150 inverter

## ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ

Γεια σας . εχω μια kemppi 150 αμπερ και εχει προβλημα στο βασικο κολαει το μαλακο αλλα στο βασικο το κλοτσαει.
Την ανοιξα και εμφανισιακα δειχνει καλα. Καμια ιδεα θα ηταν πολυ χρησιμη ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## elektronio

Να κοιτάξεις τις διόδους στην έξοδο. Το Βασικό θέλει συνεχές ρεύμα.

----------


## ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ

Θα τις κοιταξω και ενημερωνω ευχαριστω

----------

